# Verizon iphone



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I just got an email that my iphone has shipped! I was under the impression that it wouldn't be here until 2/10.  But it is supposedly in Memphis, Tn.  which is only a few hours away.  Do you think it is being held there?  Tracking says in transit as of 9:38pm tonight.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I hope you get it soon, waiting for a new toy is such a pain!  I suspect Memphis may be affected by the big snow and ice storm, but don't know.

Enjoy it, in any case!  Come to think of it, enjoy it without a case if that's what you choose!


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks HC and I belong to Kindleboards so you know I already have a case waiting!


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

I have a package that was shipped to me yesterday and on the fedex tracking page it said packages coming out of or through Memphis will most likely be delayed because of the storms.


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

CRAP!  Oh well, thanks for the info.


----------



## njsweetp (Nov 30, 2009)

I ordered one as well and mine shows it being delivered today!!!
Problem is my case isn't here yet - my question is - can I plug
the phone into iTunes to load it with music and apps but NOT 
activate it yet?  Thanks!


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

njsweetp - Yay!!  I am so excited for you!  As for your question, I am not sure maybe someone with iphone knowledge will come along soon to help you out.

My tracking info says it is on it's way from Memphis now and I live in North Alabama so it shouldn't take long to get here.  I hope they will either try to deliver later or let me go pick it up.  I don't want to wait all weekend to get it.


----------



## njsweetp (Nov 30, 2009)

Reyn - congrats to you as well!!  I will be out most of the day and with my luck I will get
home at 3:05 and the UPS guy would have been here at 3.  It needs a signature, but I can
pick it up at the UPS facility before 7, and it's close, so that won't be a problem...I do not
want to wait until Monday


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I am sitting here pouting because I finally got a tracking update and my phone went to KY!! It won't be delivered until Monday.    I plan on continuing to track it and if it gets here tomorrow I think I will call them to see if I can just pick it up.


----------



## njsweetp (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh no!!!! I'm beginning to doubt I will see it today as well.  I did call earlier this AM they told me
it was scheduled to be delivered today - it also said it was shipped UPS Next Day Saver, which means
it should be delivered before 3   It's 2:16 here....the waiting continues...


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

Mine said it was shipped Next Day Air Delivery Confirmation.  So idk what is going on?


----------



## redshift1 (Jun 20, 2009)

They are asking for a signature when they deliver as opposed to leaving at your door.


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

My tracking information is for delivery on 2/7 ----which is wonderful!  I can't wait!  I have noticed that some phones are being delivered by UPS and some by Fed Ex; mine is Fed Ex.


----------



## njsweetp (Nov 30, 2009)

My shipping status has changed...due to be delivered on 2/7 as well!!! Hopefully I should be receiving
my case on the same day...can't wait!!


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Welcome to the family Verizon iPhone owners.  I'm not one for Verizon vs AT&T.  We are one big happy family.


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I think the whole Verizon vs. AT&T thing is stupid.  Use what works for you and you shouldn't have an opinion on what works for someone else.  If AT&T would have worked for me I would have been an iphone user a long time ago.


----------



## njsweetp (Nov 30, 2009)

Status shows my iPhone is on the truck and out for delivery!!! So excited...now to make sure
I'm home so I can sign for it....


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

The brown truck just left!!!!  I am setting it up as we speak.  The driver said they were lectured on the handling this morning.  He said I have never been instructed to be that careful with a phone before. He said it was crazy.


----------



## njsweetp (Nov 30, 2009)

Oh Reyn!!! how exciting!!! Please let us know how it goes!! Do you have a case?


----------



## njsweetp (Nov 30, 2009)

Just got mine!!! My case is due to be delivered today as well!!!


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

Yay! Glad you got it. Are we the only two that got it? I haven't had much time to set it up, just enough to get a call or two. We had a small fire in our hallway Sat. afternoon. The thermostat caught on fire and caused some smoke damage along with burning the wall and floor. It was pretty minor and PTL we weren't at home when it happened. It had burnt itself out before we returned. So I am dealing with insurance adjusters, electricians and heating and cooling folks today. And to top all that off I have to pick up one kid from preschool then 2 hours later pick up my kindergartener and my 8th grader to go to the orthodontist. After that I have to take the 8th grader to baseball practice go home then back to get him and his twin brother at 5. Whew I am tired just thinking about it all.

I did buy a case from amazon and I have had it for a week maybe. I post a link to the one I got. I can already tell it won't last for me. I wanted a case that wrapped up on the front so that if I accidently put it face down the screen wouldn't touch but this one doesn't do that. It is a really pretty color though.


----------



## njsweetp (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm exhausted just reading about your morning...sorry to hear about the fire, but luckily no one was hurt and
no more damage was done. I haven't set mine up at all. I did read the 'getting started' booklet, but there's 
some stuff I have to do to my existing phone before I do. I also want to get a screen protector on the iPhone as well
as the case. This is the one I got and it should be in today's mail. I got the purple one.
http://www.case-mate.com/Verizon-iPhone-4-Cases/Case-Mate-Verizon-iPhone-4-Pop-Case.asp


----------



## dablab (Feb 10, 2009)

Joining late, my iphone arrived today and I set it up after I got home from work.  My case did not get here yet so I ran out to the verizon store and bought another one.  Can't have too many cases.  All is going great.  Love my new phone.

Dot


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I am loving mine too.  I did figure out on a text if the sender sent it to multiple people and you reply to it...it goes to everyone.  I just called 15 people I didn't know a JERK!  That was nice!   My old phone didn't do that.  So I am going to have to be careful about replying.


----------



## njsweetp (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't like that feature...is there a way to turn it off?  I got my phone all set up (minus the crummy job I did applying
the screen protector) and am going to spend some time today reading and playing around with the phone.  I have to 
install a few apps I know I'll need so that should be fun!!


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

For those pondering buying a Verizon iPhone, the picture just got a little more complicated. The Wall Street Journal reports that Apple intends to introduce a smaller, cheaper iPhone. It will probably come out this Summer. The article supports the idea that an upgraded iPhone 4 will also be coming out this year. No clues on which carriers will be offering these phones. Here's one article, but there are lots out there if you do a little searching on Google News:

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-20031749-1.html

As for me, I'm stickin' with my trusty Android phone!


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I don't know about this. I find it hard to believe that they could go smaller. But we'll see. I've been holding out on buying the iPhone 4, I have the 3Gs, I want a bigger screen. We'll see.


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

FYI You can get the square trade warranty for $80 and it ends today so hurry up!


----------

